# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ياليلة  الـــــــــعيد إ هداء الى ......

## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعبيرا عن سعادتى البالغة 
بمن شرفونى بالمعايدة على ملفى الشخصى 
يسعدنى ان أهدى هذة الكلمات الى الاعزاء : 

*شاعر الرومانسية** *  
reda laby  
*عزة نفس** *  
*noogy** *  
*اسكندرانى** *  
*nour2005** *  
*طائر الشرق** *  
*محيى الفقى*  
أيمن خطــاب 
سوما 
*إشراقة أمل*
الشربينى خطاب 
drmustafa
هايدى دياب
sameh atiya 
kethara
سامية أبو زيد
لحظة تحدي  


 


يا ليلة العيد أنستينا
ووسعتى البراح لينا
أمانه يا كلمة الفرحة 
بكل الحب ضمينا 
نسامح كلمة لو جارحه 
ونتراحم ببعضينا 
ونزرع بكرة ضحكاية 
بريقها يضوى ف عنينا
يا ليلة العيد أنستينا
وصحيتى غناوينا 
نقول ونعيد من الأول 
يا موال الفرح ..
أرجــوك 
أمانه عليك من الأول 
وهات ضحكايه لقلوبنا
وطول فى الصفا طول
ياليلة العيد 
يا ليلة العيد
ياليلة العيد انستينا

 
وكل عام والجميع بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]

 :: 

ياليلة العيــد أنستينـــا
وجمّعتي القلوب تاني
وبالفرحة غمرتينــــا
نسيت وياكي أحزاني
لاعمر البعد يجافينـــا
ولا م الفرقة ح نعاني
وف الاصل اللى جمّعنا
كلمة حب .. ليها معنى
حاجة ياصحبي ..
رباني

 :f2: 

[/frame]


الرائع .. محمد سعـــيد

مشاعر جميلة .. تلك التي نثرتها علينا
بوردات من المحبة .. 
وعناقيد من أجمل الاحاسيس

سلمت أخي الكريم ..
ودمت برقة قلمك


خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. محمد سعيد



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,indigo,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ليلة العيد آنسيتينا 
ده حبك لحّن غناوينا 
ف لمة صحبة مع الخلاّن
ومهما اختلفت آسامينا
غنوتنا ترسم الألحان
يا ليلة العيد آنستينا 
وبضحكة لقا وهبتينا 
كلمة ومعنى وغنوة 
من بعد الحرمان[/poem]



الرائـــع .. محـمـد ســعـيد

كلماتك ومشاعرك لؤلؤ يضوي في سماءنا 

وأشعارك دائماً ما تغمرنا بالفرحة والبهجة

وتحديداً في الأعـــياد والمناسبات السعيدة

فكل عام وأنت بخير وسعــــادة وراحة بال

وأدام الله عليــنا تـلك الصحبــــة الجميلة


 عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عزة نفس

ياليلة العيد يا لمانا

ع الحب والخير جامعانا

بتحي الفرحه جوانا

يا ليلة العيد يا ليله صافيه

بتجمع في قلوب دافيه

ياليلة العيد يا ليله حلوه

تصفى القلب من جوه

ولو جوانا ميت شكوى

بندعي لبعض ميت دعوه

يفرج همكوا ربي

يفرح قلبكوا وقلبي

يارب يصلح الأحوال

ويحمي حبايبي من الأهوال

ما يبقى غير صلاح الحال

اخي العزيز استاذ *محمد سعيد*
حقيقي دايما بتإثرنا بدماثة خلقك

وطيبة ونقاء قلبك

كل سنه وحضرتك  والجميع بكل خير يارب

وأضحى مبارك على الجميع

ويارب دايما على الود والخير متجمعين

وبقلوب صافيه دافيه متمتعين

أمين يا رب العالمين

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. محمد سعيد




أغنية  يا ليلة  العيد 





يا ليلة العيد أنيستينا
و جددتي الأمل فينا
يا ليلة العيــــــــد

هلالك هل لعنينا
فرحنا به و غنينا
و قلنا السعد حيجينا
على قدومك يا ليلة
العيــــــــــــد

جمعتي الأنس ع الخلان
و دار الكاس على الندمان
و غنى الطير على الأغصان
يحيي لبفجر ليلة
العيــــــــــــد

حبيبي مركبه تجري
و روحي بالنسيم تسري
قولوه يا جميل بدري
حرام النوم في ليلة
العيــــــــــــد

يانور العين يا غالي
يا شاغل مهجتي و بالي
تعالى إعطف على حالي
و غني لقلبي ليلة
العيــــــــــــد

يا دجلى ميتك عنبر
و زرعك في الغيطان نور
يعيش هارون يعيش جعفر
و نحييي لكم ليالي
العيــــــــــــد 

يا ليلة العيد أنيستينا
و جددتي الأمل فينا
يا ليلة العيــــــــد


 عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سمـاء

ياليلة العيد آنستينا

وجددتى الأمل فينا

أمل عايش قوى فينا

لما  من تانى تآنسينا

مع الحجاج... تلاقينا





أصدقائى جميعا

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

مع خاص دعائى أن يجمعنا الله على عرفات

----------


## محيى الفقى

[frame="7 80"][grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]فليلة العيد
فليلة العيد تطيب روحنا
وننسى القسوة وجراحنا
ومهمن كانت المسافات
بنتقابل بارواحنا
فليلة العيد
وتبقىقلوبنا مشتاقة
وتسال امتى نتلاقى
ونتعايد ونتشاقى
ونتشارك فافراحنا 
فليلة العيد[/grade][/frame]

[grade="00008b ff6347 0000ff 4b0082 008000"]الى  الحبيب محمد سعيد
والى كل احبتى فى المنتدى
من تذكرونى
ومن تذكرتهم ولم اذكرهم بالاسم
كل عام وانتم 
اهديكم محبتى  راجيا رضاكم 
وتقبلونى
محيى الفقى[/grade]

----------


## إشراقة أمل

ياليلة عيد 
ماتحلى إلا وسط الناس
يافرع نور واصلة كهربته
 من الاحساس
يا فرحة ساعات بتغيب عن قلوبنا
ولكن
فى ليلة العيد تزورينا ببالونة 
وفرحة طفل بهدومه
عشان لابس جديد ف جديد
وفى الخلا نترص ونكبر
كبير جنب الصغير 
غنى وفقير 
الايد ف الايد
أمانة  ياشمس ماتغيبى 
فى يوم العيد

........

صفحات العمر والجميع كل عام وأنتم بألف خير 
كل عام وأنتم بهذا الدفئ والحب الخالص لوجه الله 
وكل يوم وأنتم فى عيد

----------


## noogy

أ / محمد سعيد
تسلم ايدك على الكلام الجميل ده
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب
ويارب يكون عيد سعيد على حضرتك والاسرة الكريمة
ويارب دايما متجمعين على المحبة والود   :Hug2: 
خالص تحياتى اليك  :f:

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="double,9,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياليلة العيد أنستينا
ودوبتى الفرح فينا
وقولتى كل ماكنا 
بننوى نقوله بعنينا
بفرحة قلب مشتاقة
قلوب فى الخير بتتلاقى
بلمسة إيد وتوّاقة
لكلمة صلى فجر العيد[/poem]


أخى الحبيب
محمد سعيد
صفحات العمر
كل سنة وإنت طيب
دايماً بتعرف إذاى تجمّعنا
بكلمة حلوة لها معنى 
حروفها نغم يسمّعنا 
كلام عمره ما يوجعنا

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياليلة العيــد أنستينـــا
> وجمّعتي القلوب تاني
> وبالفرحة غمرتينــــا
> نسيت وياكي أحزاني
> لاعمر البعد يجافينـــا
> ولا م الفرقة ح نعاني
> وف الاصل اللى جمّعنا
> كلمة حب .. ليها معنى
> حاجة ياصحبي ..
> ...


يا فرحة طفل بالبدلة 
وفستان الصغيرة جميل 
ورحمات الكريم نازله
على وقع الخطــا ف عرفة
يا ليلة العيد وحشتينا
صباحك احلى احلى صباح
نقوم دوغرى نصلي العيد
ويستحسن ف ارض براح

الحبيب / حسن شاعر الرومانسية 
كل عام وانت بصدقك وجمال روحك 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بالرغم من ان حضرتك ما ذكرت الا اسماء اصدقائك...
الا وانى دخلت اقول لحضرتك عيد سعيد يارب ...
وديما متجمعين بصحبه جميله فى الله واخوة اجمل 
ربنا ما يحرمكم من بعض وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا..
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب .. 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

حقيقى كلمات  رائعة وابيات شعرية بديعة 
وضحت اد ايه الكل  مليان احاسيس واحدة 
متفقة على هدف واحد هو التهنئة والتحية والتفاعل 
الممزوج بالكلمة المعبرة 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبون

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> *
> الأخ الفاضل .. أ. محمد سعيد*
> ** 
> 
> 
> *يا ليلة العيد آنسيتينا* 
> *ده حبك لحّن غناوينا* 
> *ف لمة صحبة مع الخلاّن*
> ...


ويا مقموص ومقموصه 
ويا مفعوص ومفعوصه 
تعالوا بسرعه عندينا 
عشان هنغنى لحن جديد
يكون مكنون ليالى العيد 
منور قلب قلبينا 
ونحضن تانى ونسامح 
ولجل الحب هنصالح 
بدون مجروح ولا جارح 
دا لجل العيد يا ناس جينا 
وبنغنى ف صوت واحد
يا ليلة العيد 
يا ليلة العيد
يا ليلة العيد انستينا


حبيب قلبى / أيمن خطاب 
ما أجمل اطلالتك التى أهلت كهلال العيد
فزادت الموضوع بهجة وسعادة 
كل عام وانت برقيك وجمال روحك
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياليلة العيد يا لمانا
> 
> ع الحب والخير جامعانا
> 
> بتحي الفرحه جوانا
> 
> يا ليلة العيد يا ليله صافيه
> 
> بتجمع في قلوب دافيه
> ...


يا حرف بنبضته شاعر 
يا كتلة فن ومشاعر 
يا غنواية ضيا / ضماير 
مسائك عيد 
ف اى مكان
هيحلالنا سوا التغريد
ونكتب حرفنا الانسان
على جبين النسيم غنوه
نقول ونعيد
يا ليلة العيد أنيستينا
باليلة العيد


كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة 
أختى الغالية عزة نفس  :f2: 
أشكرك على رقى زوقك وروعة حضورك 
أدام الله علينا نعمة الإخاء 
ودام حرفك برقته ونقائه
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> *
> الأخ الفاضل .. أ. محمد سعيد*
> ** 
> 
> *أغنية يا ليلة العيد*  
> ** 
> 
> *يا ليلة العيد أنيستينا*
> ...


 ياليلة العيد 
غناء كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم
وكلمات الشاعر أحمد رامى 
ولحن رياض السنباطى
وإضافة هى أصل الجمال 
الذى انبت فروعا هنا 
الحبيب / أيمن خطاب
دام حضورك جمال على جمال
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياليلة العيد آنستينا
> 
> وجددتى الأمل فينا 
> أمل عايش قوى فينا 
> لما من تانى تآنسينا 
> مع الحجاج... تلاقينا 
> 
> 
>  
> ...



ياليلة العيد نهارك ..
ف القلوب فرحه
مع تكبيرة المدنه 
نقوم نصحى 
نصلى العيد 
ونلبس لبس خاص جدا 
جديد ف جديد 
ونجرى قوام 
عشان ندبح 
وما ننساش 
صلة لرحام 
سلام ف سلام 
نسايم حبنا ديما 
ف ليلة العيد 
 

كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة سماء 
حقق الله لك كل ما تتمنين ورزقكِ الخير كله
وجعنا صحبة على عرفات 
اللهم آمين

----------


## سوما

صفحات العمر\ أ. محمد..
 :f2:  كل عام وحضرتك بأتم صحة وحال وفى سعادة دائمة.. :f2: 
 :f2:  عيد سعيد عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة  :f2: 
تسلم أيدك بجد......دائماا مبدع وكلماتك رائعة ومشاعرك صافية محبة .. :M (32):  حفظك الله من كل سوء..
أسعدنى أهدائك الرقيق جداااا  ::$: .. سلمت يداك.. وكل عام ونحن مجتمعين على خير ومحبة وأحترام  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

> يا ليلة العيد أنستينا
> ووسعتى البراح لينا
> أمانه يا كلمة الفرحة
> بكل الحب ضمينا
> نسامح كلمة لو جارحه
> ونتراحم ببعضينا
> ونزرع بكرة ضحكاية
> بريقها يضوى ف عنينا


أحاسيس جميلة.. ومشاعر مرهفة..

عيد سعيد عليك شاعرنا العزيز 

صفحات العمر

وعلى أسرتك الكريمة 

وعلى كل أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر

وأرجو من المولى أن يعيده علينا 

وعلى كافة المسلمين باليمن والبركة .

أللهم اجعل تواصلنا براً ومحبتنا صدقاًَ

واجعلنا دائما مجتمعين في الخير

تحيتي مع وافر الشكر على هديتك الراقية

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فليلة العيد
> فليلة العيد تطيب روحنا
> وننسى القسوة وجراحنا
> ومهمن كانت المسافات
> بنتقابل بارواحنا
> فليلة العيد
> وتبقىقلوبنا مشتاقة
> وتسال امتى نتلاقى
> ونتعايد ونتشاقى
> ...


 
ف ليلة العيد حبيب حاضر 
بقلبة بيكتب الغنوة ..
عشان شاعر قوى / شاطر 
بيعرف يغزل المعنى ..
بخيوط الحرف
ويعزف عزف ..
تقولشى يا ناس 
جــدع ساحر 


الحبيب / محيى الفقى

كل عام وأنت وأهل الشرقية بكل الخير والسعادة 
أعاد الله عليك وعلى اسرتك واحبائك 
هذة الايام الطيبة بالبهجة والسرور
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياليلة عيد 
> 
> ماتحلى إلا وسط الناس
> يافرع نور واصلة كهربته
> من الاحساس
> يا فرحة ساعات بتغيب عن قلوبنا
> ولكن
> فى ليلة العيد تزورينا ببالونة 
> وفرحة طفل بهدومه
> ...


يا ليلة العيد يا محلاكى 
مع اللمه مع الأصحاب 
نجدد عهدنا تبقـــى 
قلوبنا مفتحة الأبواب 
لنسمة عيد 
وإشراقة أمل جايية / بحلم جديد 
وغنيوة فرّح لينا 
يا ليلة العيد 
يا ليلة العيد أنستينا 

أختى الغالية / إشراقة أمل
كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة 
أعاد الله عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة 
هذة الأيام المباركة بالبهجة والسرور
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أ / محمد سعيد
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الكلام الجميل ده
> وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> ويارب يكون عيد سعيد على حضرتك والاسرة الكريمة
> ويارب دايما متجمعين على المحبة والود 
> خالص تحياتى اليك


سلمك الله من كل سوء نوجى  :f: 
وكل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
حقق الله لك كل ما تتمنين 
ودمتِ بروحك الطيبة ومشاعرك الشفافه
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياليلة العيد أنستينا
> ودوبتى الفرح فينا
> وقولتى كل ماكنا 
> بننوى نقوله بعنينا
> بفرحة قلب مشتاقة
> قلوب فى الخير بتتلاقى
> بلمسة إيد وتوّاقة
> لكلمة صلى فجر العيد
> 
> ...


 
ويالا نصلى فجر العيد
وندعى لبعض بالإيمان 
وعمر مديد
نسلم بالقلوب ونعود
جميع الأهل والخلان
عشان يكمل جمال العيد


أخى الحبيب / رضا لابى 
كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة 
أعاد الله عليك وعلى اسرتك واحبائك 
هذة الايام الطيبة بالبهجة والسرور
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## أحلام الغريب

استاذ محمد
أنا مش باعرف اكتب شعر ولا نثر
لكن باحب ادخل واقرا لك ولاعضاء المنتدى اللى بيشاركوا 
لانى بنشوف حاجات جميلة
ياريت تتجمع وتنحط فى ديوان على حساب المنتدى
كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بالرغم من ان حضرتك ما ذكرت الا اسماء اصدقائك...
> 
> الا وانى دخلت اقول لحضرتك عيد سعيد يارب ...
> وديما متجمعين بصحبه جميله فى الله واخوة اجمل 
> ربنا ما يحرمكم من بعض وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا..
> وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ..


 
أسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير / زهرة الياسمينا :f2: 
كل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
نورتى الموضوع بزوقك الرائع ومشاعرك الطيبة 
بارك الله فيكِ ودمتِ برقى 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حقيقى كلمات رائعة وابيات شعرية بديعة 
> وضحت اد ايه الكل مليان احاسيس واحدة 
> متفقة على هدف واحد هو التهنئة والتحية والتفاعل 
> الممزوج بالكلمة المعبرة 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبون


 
الحبيب / بهجت الأباصيرى  :f2: 
كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة 
جمعنا الله دائما بالخير وعلى الخير 
فى كل المناسبات السعيدة 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى    الحبيب 
محمد سعيد 
كل عام وانت وكل حبيبك بخير 



دايما مجمع الاحبه والخلان 

ودايما بطيبة قلبك كل اللى حواليك احباب 

تهنئة لك ولكل من شارك  بكلمة 

وكل عام وكل الاخوة الاعزاء بخير 

وان شاء الله نلتقى دائما 

وقلوبنا مملؤه حب وخير 

ويعيد الله علينا الاعياد  باليمن والبركات على كل المسلمين 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صفحات العمر\ أ. محمد..
>  كل عام وحضرتك بأتم صحة وحال وفى سعادة دائمة..
>  عيد سعيد عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة 
> تسلم أيدك بجد......دائماا مبدع وكلماتك رائعة ومشاعرك صافية محبة .. حفظك الله من كل سوء..
> أسعدنى أهدائك الرقيق جداااا .. سلمت يداك.. وكل عام ونحن مجتمعين على خير ومحبة وأحترام


 وأنتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
اختى الجميلة / ســـوما   :f2: 
أسعك الله وحقق لك كل ما تتمنين
وجمعنا على الخير وبالخير
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أحاسيس جميلة.. ومشاعر مرهفة..
> 
> عيد سعيد عليك شاعرنا العزيز 
> 
> صفحات العمر
> 
> وعلى أسرتك الكريمة 
> 
> وعلى كل أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
> ...



ضوء على ضوء إطلاتك اختى الغالية / نــور :f2: 
كل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
حفظك الله من كل سوء 
وأسعدك فى الدارين 
ورزقكِ الخير كلة 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> استاذ محمد
> أنا مش باعرف اكتب شعر ولا نثر
> لكن باحب ادخل واقرا لك ولاعضاء المنتدى اللى بيشاركوا 
> لانى بنشوف حاجات جميلة
> ياريت تتجمع وتنحط فى ديوان على حساب المنتدى
> كل سنة وانت طيب


 وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
أخى الجميل / أحلام الغريب :f2: 
كل الشكر على إطلالتك المضيئه 
وأقتراحك الذى يعبر عن زوقك الراقى 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى الحبيب 
> محمد سعيد 
> كل عام وانت وكل حبيبك بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> دايما مجمع الاحبه والخلان 
> 
> ودايما بطيبة قلبك كل اللى حواليك احباب 
> ...


 هنروح فى ذوقك وإنسانيتك فين بس 
يا عم نادر  :f2: 
أنا فى منتهى السعادة بصداقة أنسان فى رقيك 
جمعنا الله دائما 
على الخير ويالخير
كل عام وأنت أجمل 
محبة بلا حدود

----------

